# pep cycle layout



## kvothe (Aug 30, 2011)

just want to get opinions on the following pep cycle, I know in general the higher dose is going to be better, but wanting to know if the lower dose is too low, or if there wont be much difference in the long run

either 40 or 60 mcg igf des pre wkout Mon-Fri
either 100 or 150 mcg mgf post wkout Mon-Fri
either 2 times per day 100/100 modgrf/ghrp-2 or use it 3 times per day, that is every day

I always prefer conservative doses, just for safety and money, I am just doing this for fun and I am almost 40 so safety and health are very important, another reason why I am looking at peps as I think they provide good health as well as enhancement.  having said that, I dont like to waste money and realize that there is a dosage where really nothing is going to happen, so want to know if the lower dosed protocal is worth it.  I know that running the higher dose would be better.

thanks for the help guys, much appreciated.


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

kvothe said:


> just want to get opinions on the following pep cycle, I know in general the higher dose is going to be better, but wanting to know if the lower dose is too low, or if there wont be much difference in the long run
> 
> either 40 or 60 mcg igf des pre wkout Mon-Fri
> either 100 or 150 mcg mgf post wkout Mon-Fri
> ...


 
I don't know too much about mgf, but otherwise it looks good.


----------



## kvothe (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks bro, I am just looking for some anti aging, helping to stay lean, and if possible gain some lean muscle, or at least keep what I have.  Not expecting earth shattering results, blwoing up in size or strength, or any type of quick changes, more of small progressions, but trying to promote health and feel good.

dont know much about mgf either, I have heard acts more like igf when we use it, not same as when made in the cell, but have also read a lot of anecdotal research that seemed like it may be synergystic with igf, even though they will use same receptor.  It is relatively inexepnsive so I will give it a go, but anyone with experience, any knowledge would be apprecaited.  this is the non-peg version

thanks to all


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 6, 2011)

looks good! mgf start at 100mcg and see how ya feel post workout, should give ya some good results


----------

